# Bruce Willis & Emma Heming - Stroll in Paris and shop at Dior and L'Eclaireur shop, Paris 28.09.2009 x14



## Tokko (30 Sep. 2009)

​


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

ob die Frau weiß was für ein Glück sie hat? 



Dankeschön für die lecker Häppsche


----------

